# seneca or sheridan.



## kristenster (May 10, 2006)

have any of you attended these schools for their respective cosmetics programs?

my heart has always been with sherdian, but recently i was speaking with my aunts ex sister in law who is a prof at seneca and highly recomended the program there.

so now im confused as what to do.


----------



## annrose (May 10, 2006)

It really depends what you want to do.  Both have great programs, respectively.  I think that both schools' full-time day programs are more like "cosmetic techniques and management" or something like that.  I know a couple of people that work at MAC now that have taken the Sheridan course.

But Seneca College also has a part-time certificate program called "Special Effects Makeup Artistry", and this is the program that I have heard MANY raves about, from teachers, past students and makeup artists.  I actually am taking this course now, I just had my first class last Saturday.  My teacher used to teach at Complections.  I first wanted to take this class last year, but I couldn't get in, I was placed on waiting list.  Someone in my class has actually been trying to get in for 3 years!  This course is always in high demand, I recommend registering ASAP on the first day registration opens (especially if you want the September/fall start).  Since I couldn't get in, I took Centennial College's Makeup Techniques part time certificate program last September, which I will be completing this June.  It's fun, but very basic, which is why I still want to complete Seneca's course.  I wish I could tell you more about it, but since I've only gone through my first class, it's hard to say =P  But I know we will be covering runway, theatre, bald caps, etc.  I spoke to someone who has completed it, and she said in the later courses, you actually have to get a model from an agency for your photshoots/exams.  Anyway, sorry about the novel, but this is the first time I'm actually excited about school, LOL!  There is more information here: http://www.senecac.on.ca/parttime/pip-makeup.html  They even list the course outlines as well.  I hope that helps even a bit!


----------



## kristenster (May 10, 2006)

thank you so much!
and i enjoyed your 'novel', let me know how the course goes! im interested in hearing more!


----------



## shabdebaz (May 15, 2006)

I took Makeup Techniques I and II at Sheridan.  The courses are pretty basic, but a good place to start for someone not too experienced in makeup.  They both cover a broad range of topics from eye and face shapes, application order and techniques for each facial feature, makeup for young and mature clients, bridal makeup, makeup for photography, makeup for male clients...etc.


----------



## kristenster (May 15, 2006)

did you take the full 2 year program?


----------



## shabdebaz (May 16, 2006)

Nope.  Didn't need to.  I got hired at MAC before I finished Makeup II.  But, it depends on how far you want to go with a Makeup Artistry career.  I just wanted a job with MAC, and having only a healthcare background, these courses really helped me.  There is also a whole other side to this career...TV, stage, runway...etc....In fact, when I got hired, the assistant manager told me why waste my time and money finishing any courses when MAC continously trains their employees.


----------



## annrose (May 16, 2006)

I agree with shabdebaz.  If you're looking for a job at MAC, you don't need to get a diploma (especially from SOMA, Complections, etc).  But if you're looking to get into other areas, especially special effects, or airbushing for HDTV, you'll need a bit more training.  And I know a couple of MAC girls who haven't had any training at all.


----------



## kitten (Apr 3, 2008)

i know this thread is really old, but definitely relevant. so i have a question...
has anybody taken cosmetic techniques and management (full-time) at seneca, and if so, what do you have to say about it?
i'm asking because i have gotten accepted to the school/program and i don't know what to anticipate, but i've read some testimonials.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

i'm just adding my two cents in here...even though it's an old thread.

i took the full two year program at Sheridan and I wouldn't recommend it...there isn't nearly enough special effects training, the "co-op" is a joke, the business classes don't teach you much, and basically I came out of there realizing I can work in retail...and that's it...unless I get a lot more training. Save your money and go somewhere that is more specialized...cause the Sheridan Cosmetics program was a huge joke.


----------



## kitten (Apr 4, 2008)

are the sheridan and seneca programs identical or similar?
i'm only taking this to have college experience and a diploma in the field that i want to work in, just for added credibility.


----------

